# Idea: Live Chat



## madsnake

I thought it would be fun to have a live chat box or scroll box on the side of the page. I don't know how much this would cost or if it would cost and the programming involved . I just thought it would be a fun idea for rat owners to be able to chat without posting a thread. The live chat would be an easy way for communication between people.


----------



## bloomington bob

Sounds like a great idea


----------



## Jaguar

We've discussed it in the past and it just isn't something we would be able to moderate. Our few mods do need to sleep. We can't have a site endorsed and run chat where people are spamming and such.


----------



## Malarz

There are sites where you can set up free chat rooms, like Chatzy, Paltalk, others. Let me try a few and see how they work. It's a good idea to have a chat room for live help, or just chatter.


----------



## DustyRat

Good idea


----------



## Administrator

Thanks for the suggestion everyone but as our mods have mentioned in the past, this will not be something we will be adding.


----------

